# Question about restock and new board designs



## zgrav (Feb 19, 2019)

Is the Organ Donor board expected to come back in stock soon?  Is it a new design for 2019 or will the current build docs still be good for it?  (checking to see what I might need to order for the project).  

Also -- what other "new for 2019" boards are coming soon?


----------



## Robert (Feb 19, 2019)

The Organ Donor should be back in stock around the end of the month, nothing has changed on that one.

The "2019 edition" FV-1 boards were mostly just to get away from using the ATTINY for mode selection, eventually the Roboto will follow but it's not a huge priority at the moment.

Some of the boards will get updated physical layouts throughout the year. 

As far as _new _boards, well, that list grows from day to day so your guess is as good as mine.   

There will be more utility boards, some troubleshooting tools, at least one new FV-1 platform, and possibly some solid state mini amplifiers.


----------



## caspercody (Feb 19, 2019)

I need my PedalPCB fix..... I cannot wait for the new G3, G4, and Dwarven Hammer boards to come in.

Anyway to get bill of equipment lists for these projects?


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Feb 19, 2019)

Robert said:


> more utility boards, some troubleshooting tools, at least one new FV-1 platform, and possibly some solid state mini amplifiers.



Yessssssss


----------



## zgrav (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks for that news-filled reply!


----------

